# Help needed in Indianapolis, IN



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Ok, I'm unsure of exactly what is going on but am wanting to be as prepared as possible. I'm being illegally evicted from my current residence, you can see my thread here http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/chat-room/156967-lawyers-indiana-evictions-help.html

The landlord seems to swing around on a daily basis, one minute he's nice and telling us we have plenty of time and the next he's threatening to call the police on us (which we responded by calling the police ourselves.) 

I currently have 3 foster cats and 1 foster dog. None of these are fostered for an organization, I took them in on my own. Of the cats one was abandoned here by a previous tenant, one was a stray the landlord brought me, and one belonged to a friend of a friend who was moving. The foster dog had belonged to friend of former tenants here. 

If anyone could help out by fostering one of the cats for about a week it would be a great help. If anyone knows of any rescues that could take them in that would be great as well, I'd really love to continue to foster them until adopted once I'm in my new place though! Of the cats there is one adult neutered male who has received distemper, one adult unspayed female who is up to date on distemper and rabies, and one unspayed female who has received distemper. The plan was to finish vaccination/spaying and adopt out. 

The foster dog I'm unsure about allowing him to change foster homes due to his past. He's come a long way and I don't want to jeopardize any of his progress, especially because there is a family who will be meeting him this weekend to discuss adoption. 

I just want to make sure everyone is safe and I'm prepared and not left any more in the lurch than I currently am. When I moved here I became the manager and the landlord loved that I did rescue work, and would bring animals to me :crazy: but I've since learned that this guy is seriously unstable and you never know which side you're going to get.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I wanted to add Rerun here on the forum is able to foster Chaos starting saturday if its needed. So he's safe!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Gosh, I haven't been around much in ages but is Cindy still on the boards??? I think she use to live in that area???


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Did you get the help you needed? I'm sure your busy right now but please update us as time allows.

In friendship,


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I haven't found anyone to help with the cats yet. I still don't know for sure if I do need it... Things change on a daily basis with the landlord!


----------

